#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Τοπογραφικός εξοπλισμός (γεωδαιτικό gps) συζητήσιμη τιμή

## elena.p

πώληση τοπογραφικού εξοπλισμού
equipamentos1.pdf 

(ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα γεωδαιτικού gps) ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο με σωστή χρήση, συζητήσιμη τιμή
τηλ επι. 69******** ,
email: email: elena.sk.ch@gmail.com &        elena.p.sk.ch@gmail.com

τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά:
*ενσωματωμένο ufs radio modem.
*εξελιγμένη τεχνολογία "free channel scan" για τον αυτόματο εντοπισμό παρεμβολών και την εναλλαγή σε ελεύθερο κανάλι.
*ασύρματη Τεχνολογία Bluetooth
* καινούρια, εξελιγμένη τεχνολογία πλακέτας euro 112 turbo 
   board
*οριζοντιογραφική ακρίβεια rtkq: 10mm+1ppm
*υψομετρική ακρίβεια rtk: 15mm+ 1ppm
*αυτονομία δεκτών έως 14 ώρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας
*κορυφαία αμερικάνικη ποιότητα κατασκευής
*σύστημα διατήρησης συστήματος και σε δύσκολα σημεία μέσω 
  καρτών κινητής τηλεφωνίας (sim)       
*δορυφόροι χωρίς πληρωμή συνδρομών
*έχει γίνει η μέγιστη αναβάθμιση στον εξοπλισμό στην εταιρεία  
*βάρος: 1.65kgr

ο εξοπλισμός περιλαμβάνει:

*δύο δέκτες hiper pro (base-rover)
*έναν controller gms-2
*δύο τρίποδες αλουμινίου
*ράβδος 2m
*δύο τρικόχλια
*δύο αντάπτορες τρικοχλίου
*βάση στήριξης χειριστηρίου σε ράβδο
*πρόγραμμα η/υ εύρεσης ώρας τοπογράφηση σε πεδίο με τους περισσότερους δορυφόρους στην θέση επιθυμητής μέτρησης
*πρόγραμμα η/υ topcontools
*βαλίτσα μεταφοράς

δυνατότητα υπόδειξης χειρισμού

----------

